# Leistungsindex von ARM Cortex A Prozessoren



## The_Schroeder (21. März 2013)

Moin Leute,

ich weiß nicht ob ich der einzige bin der bei den ganzen Cortex A Serien, den Ablegern und den Namenschemen der Hersteller durcheinander kommt.
zb ist der A15 sehr leistungsstark, der A5 aber der Nachfolger des A11, soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe.
Man kann also nicht durch eine größere Zahl auf ein besseres Modell schließen.
Deshalb würde ich mich freuen wenn jemand mal eine kleine Übersicht basteln könnte, vllt in einer Rangliste?

Sowas wie...
Platz X
Platz Y [Tegra3 / Cortex A-Serie xy (glaube in dem Fall waren es A15+A7 ?) / Taktraten]
Platz Z

wäre cool falls jemand da durchblickt, bekomme die Krise langsam 
Ist ne Mali 400 GPU eigentlich gut mal so am Rande ?


----------



## Jahai (21. März 2013)

Da 
http://www.arm.com/products/processors/cortex-a/index.php

A15
Krait (A9 mit A15-Elementen)
A9
A8
A7
A5


----------



## The_Schroeder (21. März 2013)

Danke erstmal für deine Hilfe ^^

Die Seite hatte ich auch gefunden, hoffte aber auf etwas ausführlicheres


----------



## OctoCore (22. März 2013)

Wie ausführlich denn noch? 
Wenn du genauere Daten zum internen Aufbau der Arm-Generationen brauchst, davon wimmelt es im Netz.

Nur darf man nicht die Bezeichnung der ARMs bei Apple nicht mit der Bezeichnung der ARM-Architekturen verwechseln - Apples A5 ist ein A9.


----------



## The_Schroeder (23. März 2013)

Ach der innere Aufbau ist mir ja Banane 
Ich finde einfach nix passendes im Netz 
Ja genau sowas mein ich zB, ist der A6 dann ein A15 oder auch ein A9 ?! 

Aber wenn es im Grunde wirklich nur die A5, A7, A8, A9 , A15 und A15+A7 gibt, dann sollte ich mir das merken können 
Aber warum ist der A11 der Vorgänger des A5, wie bescheuert ..?!


----------



## OctoCore (23. März 2013)

Es wäre natürlich etwas einfacher, wenn man statt nur A5 eben "Apple A5" schreibt oder sagt - dann gibt es weniger Missverständnisse. 
Apples CPU lassen sich nur schwer zuordnen - das sind nicht einfach gekaufte ARM-Designs, da fließt auch eigenes ein, so kann man nicht direkt in die A9- oder A15-Schublade trennen.
Was da sonst noch aus der Reihe tanzt ist Qualcomm - die entwickeln selbst ihre SoCs weiter. Die S-Serie stammt von ARMs A8 ab.
Eine A9-Architektur gibt es nicht - es gibt den S3, der ihr ähnlich ist. Und der S4 Krait enthält keine Elemente von A9 und A15 - sondern nutzt Techniken, die ähnlich auch in den A9- und A15-Architekturen stecken. Das ist ein Unterschied - eben selbst gebastelt und nicht bei ARM gekauft.

Und dann gibt es noch die GPUs auf den Chips - die sind ja auch recht wichtig.  Oft wichtiger als die CPU und deren Leistung.


----------



## The_Schroeder (23. März 2013)

Recht haste 

ok also ich ordne das mal schreibend für mich und andere hier nochmal 

ARM Cortex A Serie - A5 (Nachfolger des A11), A7, A8, A9 und A15 sowie A15+A7 was zB der Tegra3 wäre

Apple hat dann weiterentwickelte Cortex A9 CPU´s, wobei sich diese durch interne Weiterentwicklungen nicht klar vergleichen lassen

Qualcomm S Serie basiert auf den ARM A8, der S3 hat ähnlichkeit zu ARM´s A9, hat im Grunde aber nix mit dem zu tun ? 
Und der S4 Krait nutzt Dinge die es auch in ARM´s A9 und A15 gibt,..ähnlich wie Befehlssätze in Intel und AMD Prozis vom Prinzip her ?

Stimmt auch, bezüglich der GPU, ne Mali 400 Rotz or Kotz, oder doch gar nicht so ekelhaft ? 

Gut zumindest blick ich da jetzte eher durch


----------



## OctoCore (24. März 2013)

Mali ist das GPU-Design, das von ARM angeboten wird - wer da nix eigenes hat, kauft es sich dazu.
Kommt natürlich auch auf die jeweilige Generation an - ist aber nicht lahm, wenn man auf Benches schaut.
Eigentlich sind es regelmäßig Nvidia-GPUs, die ständig hinterher hinken.


----------



## The_Schroeder (24. März 2013)

Ach so, wenn man sich damit nicht beschäftigt blickt man da einfach nicht durch xD
Mist,..wobei ich mit meinem Tegra 3 im Nexus 7 zufrieden bin


----------



## OctoCore (24. März 2013)

Kannst du ja auch.
Der sieht aber gegen das alte iPad 2 immer noch kein Land bei der GPU.
Aber der eigentliche Konkurrent war damals der Tegra2 - da sah die GPU besonders blass aus.


----------



## The_Schroeder (24. März 2013)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich mag Apple nicht 

Dir auf jedenfall vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, ich blicks jetzte mehr wo was hin gehört


----------

